
America Is Too Dumb for TV News - smacktoward
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/america-is-too-dumb-for-tv-news-20151125
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
[http://www.cjr.org/investigation/rolling_stone_investigation...](http://www.cjr.org/investigation/rolling_stone_investigation.php)

Has Rolling Stone actually fired any of the people involved in its retracted
story? When Rolling Stone makes a blunder of this proportion they have no
business talking about Americans believing falsehoods.

~~~
pboutros
Nobody was fired, as far as I know, but the editor certainly resigned
([http://nypost.com/2015/07/30/rolling-stone-editor-quits-
same...](http://nypost.com/2015/07/30/rolling-stone-editor-quits-same-day-as-
u-va-kids-sue-magazine/)).

------
rdancer
While I agree with what the article is saying, I would go a bit further. The
main aim of the news is to disseminate today's propaganda, and to shape the
public mind so it is ready to receive the propaganda of tomorrow. That it also
can pay its own bills is not essential, only nice to have.

------
waltherp
TV News is Too Dumb for America

